# dar zebra... deu zebra



## ali73

olá... encontrei um thread bem explicativo sobre "dar zebra" em português... como é "dar zebra" em inglês?


----------



## zefirus

Deve haver uma gíria equivalente em inglês. Caso contrário "an unexpected result or outcome" é minha sugestão


----------



## olivinha

Também pode dizer que _the underdog (team) wins/won_.
Wiki:
An *underdog* is a person or group in a competition, frequently in electoral politics, sports and creative works, who is popularly expected to lose.


----------



## coolbrowne

Isto não é incorreto mas é específico demais:





olivinha said:


> Também pode dizer que _the underdog (team) wins/won_.


Nem sempre se trata do resultado de uma competição. A sugestão de *zefirus* ("unexpected result") é mais próxima do sentido geral, ficando faltando a conotação negativa. Aqui nos Estados Unidos, dada a crescente influência da indústria de jogos de azar virou moda
Dar zebra - roll *snake eyes*​Trata-se do pior resultado possível no jogo de dados ("craps"). É sabido que os ingleses não ficam atrás em termos de jogatina mas não sei se têm familiaridade com este jogo em particular, e com esta gíria


----------



## olivinha

coolbrowne said:


> Dar zebra - roll *snake eyes*
> Trata-se do pior resultado possível no jogo de dados ("craps"). É sabido que os ingleses não ficam atrás em termos de jogatina mas não sei se têm familiaridade com este jogo em particular, e com esta gíria


 
Oi, Cool.
Se me permite, você também foi um pouco específico na sua interpretação, hein. 
Não sabemos bem que sentido de _dar zebra_ que Ali busca, mas se for o sentido mais comumente usado da expressão, não _se trata do pior resultado possível_, mas realmente quando ganha quem não se esperava que fosse ganhar. Essa é a zebra, por exemplo, da loteria esportiva. Também concordo com o Zerifus em que é um _unexpected result,_ mas não necessariamente negativo_._

Tivemos uma discussão sobre este termo uma vez aqui, e segundo o Edupa:
A origem da expressão 'dar zebra' vem do jogo do bicho, que não tem a zebra entre os 25 animais que compõem o jogo. Ou seja, a zebra é um resultado impossível -- por extensão, improvável, inesperado.

Talvez se a Ali no desse o contexto, poderíamos ser específicos a _lê vontê_ na hora de traduzir a expressão_._


----------



## coolbrowne

Touché,  *olivinha*! Tem toda a razão, não me fiz claro





olivinha said:


> Oi, Cool.
> Se me permite, você também foi um pouco específico na sua interpretação, hein.


Aí vai: em que pese sua origem na jogatina, esta expressão se popularizou por aqui para caracterizar qualquer resultado adverso, do mesmo modo que, apesar de sua origem no jogo do bicho (good call, I didn't even think of explaining), passou a ser usada em geral para o mesmo fim. Tanto que, se eu fosse jogador , _apostaria_ que grande parte dos brasileiros que usa "dar zebra" nem desconfia da origem (e alguns, ao aprender, iriam se persignar, pedir perdão e prometer nunca mais usá-la )


----------



## Guigo

Presently, specially the young people use the expression "dar zebra" in the sense that everything went wrong or not appropriate or negatively surprising.


----------



## olivinha

Guigo said:


> Presently, specially the young people use the expression "dar zebra" in the sense that everything went wrong or not appropriate or negatively surprising.


For this connotation of the expression, Cool's suggestion in his post 4 is a good fit.


----------



## curlyboy20

Então qual seria o equivalente em inglês?? Talvez _"to be a dud"_??? Ou seja, quando algo não funciona ou não dá certo.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Será que "screw up" seria inconveniente para o contexto que em que pretende utilizar?


----------



## ali73

Oi gente... muito obrigada.. até agora eu acho que "it's a dud!" talvez seja a melhor opção.
Cheers!


----------



## coolbrowne

Um detalhe, se me permite:


Guigo said:


> Presently, especially the young people use...


O uso de "presently" como tradução de _presentemente_, embora não seja estritamente incorreto, não é habitual (por motivos óbvios, a frequência aumenta tremendamente quando se consideram apenas traduções desde o português ou de outras línguas latinas ). A palavra mais usada é *currently*, dado que o sentido básico de "presently" é _dentro em breve_. O American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language observa que o sentido de "presentemente" está praticamente _desaparecido da lingugem literária desde o seculo 17_. No reverso da medalha, por cortesia do _informês_,  em português, volta-e-meia se enconta "corrente" no lugar de "atual" (note que não me refiro ao uso correto no sentido de "em curso", ex. _mês corrente_ )

Cumprimentos


----------



## andre luis

Deu zebra no post do Guigo.


----------



## Guigo

andre luis said:


> Deu zebra no post do Guigo.


 
Reaaaaalmeeeeenteeeeee... (música da Discoteca do Chacrinha, ao fundo)


----------



## Guigo

OK, brincadeiras a parte, para não haver desinformação, tanto "presently", no sentido de atualmente, como "specially" são de uso corrente em inglês e, creio eu, compreensíveis para um anglófono.

Cf. Merriam-Webster:

1. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/presently

2. http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/specially


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, sim, as duas existem





Guigo said:


> tanto "presently", no sentido de atualmente, como "specially" são de uso corrente em inglês


Note que nada foi dito em contrário





coolbrowne said:


> ...O uso de "presently" como tradução de _presentemente_, embora não seja estritamente incorreto, não é habitual...


A questão é ser de uso comum (tenho certeza que qualquer dicionário da lingua portuguesa vai conter, por exemplo, _Cáspite!_ ).


----------



## sanpar69

coolbrowne said:


> Isto não é incorreto mas é específico demais:Nem sempre se trata do resultado de uma competição. A sugestão de *zefirus* ("unexpected result") é mais próxima do sentido geral, ficando faltando a conotação negativa. Aqui nos Estados Unidos, dada a crescente influência da indústria de jogos de azar virou moda
> Dar zebra - roll *snake eyes*​Trata-se do pior resultado possível no jogo de dados ("craps"). É sabido que os ingleses não ficam atrás em termos de jogatina mas não sei se têm familiaridade com este jogo em particular, e com esta gíria


 

Ola, tudo bem? Sei que é outra questião, mas poderia me deizer o que é exatamente uma "jocatina" (deveria traduzir o termo para o italiano). Obrigado


----------



## Nonstar

San,

Jogatina é tudo aquilo envolvido no ato do jogo, isto é, _gambling_. É apenas outra palavra para jogo.

Arrivederci!


----------



## Nonstar

Guigo said:


> Reaaaaalmeeeeenteeeeee... (música da Discoteca do Chacrinha, ao fundo)


 
Respostas sérias à parte... LMAO


----------



## sanpar69

Nonstar said:


> San,
> 
> Jogatina é tudo aquilo envolvido no ato do jogo, isto é, _gambling_. É apenas outra palavra para jogo.
> 
> Arrivederci!


 

Grazie!!!


----------

